# cant stream on my laptop



## wilson44512 (Oct 21, 2015)

hello all. im new here and want to say thanks for any help i get

for some reason i can stream im my phone and tablet but not on my laptop?

I'm running windows 10 on a dell laptop

If ya need any more info? just let me know thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no streaming app for Windows. You can download shows using TiVo Desktop, but that's it. According to the TiVo's CTO they are not even currently working on a Windows 10 version of the app.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

online.tivo.com can stream shows to your laptop


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lgnad said:


> online.tivo.com can stream shows to your laptop


Forgot about that. I think someone mentioned over in the coffee house that it works out of home now too. (it originally only worked in home)


----------

